# Uprading older Burley Duet tandem -your ideas



## mazobob (Jan 21, 2002)

Has anyone found a real BOMB proof cassette that they would recommend and a chainring combination that gives a wide range without jumps and duplicates in the gear inches? I'm planning on getting a new wheel built and upgrading an old Burley Duet tandem. I plan on riding with my son (age 10) and pulling a BOB Trailer. Thanks ahead of time! bob


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

XT 8spd cassette with a matching XT triple.


----------

